# Neuen RAM eingebaut - PC startet nicht



## Cucks (13. September 2019)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe mir heute für mein Mainboard (ASUS H81-Gamer) den neuen RAM eingebaut (Crucial Ballistix DDR3 PC3-12800).
Drin waren schon 2x 4GB RAM von Crucial und das hat bisher auch gut funktioniert.

Nur startet nun der PC und schaltet danach sofort wieder ab.
Der RAM ist neu also kann es daran nicht liegen.

Riegel 1 und 2 stecken auf A1 und A2 und die neuen auf B1 und B2, aber das Ding will einfach nicht durchlaufen.

Der Bildschirm geht auch nicht an sondern nur die Lüfter und die Festplatte hört man wie sie anspringen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe.
Viele Grüße
Cucks


----------



## Chinaquads (13. September 2019)

Geht es mit dem altem Ram ?


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2019)

Vorm Einbau einen Cmos gemacht oder im Bios die default settings geladen ?

Oder nachdem schon mal einen gemacht ?


----------



## amdahl (13. September 2019)

Je nachdem welchen RAM du dir genau gekauft hast (aka welche Speicherkapazität haben die neuen Riegel?) musst du ihn sowieso nochmal umstecken. So dass in jedem Kanal einer der alten und einer der neuen DIMMs steckt. Auch ein Blick ins Handbuch des Mainboards könnte hier helfen.
Unabhängig davon, erst mal probieren ob der neue RAM alleine läuft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. September 2019)

Cucks schrieb:


> Riegel 1 und 2 stecken auf A1 und A2 und die neuen auf B1 und B2,


Stecke mal den neuen RAM auf A2 und B2.


----------



## Cucks (14. September 2019)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Geht es mit dem altem Ram ?



Also ich habe den neuen RAM jetzt auf Slot 1 und Slot 3 eingesteckt. Der Rechner geht an. 
Somit funktionieren sowohl die alten RAM Riegel und die neuen. Das Problem ist wenn ich den neuen auf 1,2 und den alten auf 3,4 
einstecke, bootet der PC und fährt nach schaltet nach circa 5 Sekunden wieder aus und bootet neu...in Dauerschleife.

In weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte 

Ich habe den alten RAM auf 3 und 4 und den neuen auf 1 und 2 gesteckt. Aber der PC fährt nach kurzer Zeit wieder runter und bootet neu... 



amdahl schrieb:


> Je nachdem welchen RAM du dir genau gekauft hast (aka welche Speicherkapazität haben die neuen Riegel?) musst du ihn sowieso nochmal umstecken. So dass in jedem Kanal einer der alten und einer der neuen DIMMs steckt. Auch ein Blick ins Handbuch des Mainboards könnte hier helfen.
> Unabhängig davon, erst mal probieren ob der neue RAM alleine läuft.



Ja der RAM läuft alleine. Habe ich soeben ausprobiert


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2019)

Handbuch ...2-24
2.5.16
und 
2.5.17
jeweils die Spannung erhöhen 

 ...hilft bei Vollbestückung.

zwischendurch einen Cmos mal gemacht ?
Am besten Hard  (Handbuch 1-1.1.)

Wenn du dein Sys jeweils mit einen Riegel des alten und neuen ram starten kannst dann würde ein CPU-z / Memory  /  SPD von beiden helfen helfen 

Bsp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cucks (14. September 2019)

Was meinst du genau mit Cmos? 
Das mit der Spannung erhöhen könnte ich mir mal angucken


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2019)

Cmos bedeutet dein Bios in Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzten 

Ich habe dir die jeweilige Handbuchseite deines Boards angegeben.
Da steht es beschrieben

Versuch es als erstes mit dem Cmos ....*mit einem Riegel 
*
Den Jumper bei ausgeschalteten Board für eine Minute auf die anderen beiden Pins setzten ....danach wieder zurück 

Wenn du jetzt startest meldet dein Board das du mit F 1 ins bios gehen sollst um es einzustellen 

F1 ...und dann ohne was zu verändern mit f 10  Bios wieder verlassen .....Win starten lassen und herunterfahren 

Dann alle ram Riegel drauf und schauen ob es startet 

wenn nicht alle bis auf einen wieder runter ins bios und die angegebene Spannung des rams  von CPU-z / SPD fixen und die beiden oben angegebenen  Spannungen erhöhen und erneut testen


----------



## Cucks (14. September 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Handbuch ...2-24
> 2.5.16
> und
> 2.5.17
> ...



Also folgendes Szenario: 
Ich habe den Cmos durchgeführt und anschließend den RAM eingebaut den Kaltgerätestecker wieder eingesteckt und den On/Off Schalter 
auf ein gestellt. Den Rechner eingeschaltet und er bleibt  nun dauerhaft an, ABER: Ich sehe kein Bild auf dem PC. Wenn ich 2 der RAM-Riegel entfernt habe, 
erscheint wieder ein Bild auf dem Monitor. 

Glaubst du es hängt dann mit der Spannung zusammen? Wenn ja, wie hoch bzw wie sollte ich die verändern - also auf welchen Wert?


----------



## Cucks (14. September 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Cmos bedeutet dein Bios in Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzten
> 
> Ich habe dir die jeweilige Handbuchseite deines Boards angegeben.
> Da steht es beschrieben
> ...



Also ich habe deinen Rat befolgt und das ganze mit einem RAM Riegel gemacht. Allerdings ist der PC nun wieder ausgegangen. Ich verzweifle jetztdann wirklich. Das Problem das ich habe ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie
ich die Spannung für den RAM erhöhen soll, wenn der noch gar nicht drin steckt. Ich habe aktuell den neuen wieder auf 1 und 3 und so läuft der Rechner jetzt. Aber sobald ich den neuen wieder hinzu stecke also (neu 1,2 alt 3,4) schaltet
er sich wieder aus und bootet neu. Ich glaube das liegt echt an der Spannung.

Habe den alten grad auf 1,3 gesteckt jetzt geht wieder nichts mehr. Glaube auch nicht dass das zig mal umstecken dem RAM gut tut.

Hast du nochmal nen Rat für mich?

Folgenden RAM verwende ich: https://www.amazon.de/Ballistix-BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00-Speicher-PC3-12800-240-Pin/dp/B006WAGGUK (neu)
4GB Crucial CT51264BA160BJ DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single - DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) | Mindfactory.de (alt)


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2019)

Beide brauchen 1,5 v die alten haben cl 11 und bei den neuen finde ich es nicht.

Auf den Riegeln (die neuen ) ist doch ein aufkleber 
stehen dort die Timings drauf ? 
sowas wie 12-12-12-28 oder in der Art ?


----------



## Cucks (15. September 2019)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Beide brauchen 1,5 v die alten haben cl 11 und bei den neuen finde ich es nicht.
> 
> Auf den Riegeln (die neuen ) ist doch ein aufkleber
> stehen dort die Timings drauf ?
> sowas wie 12-12-12-28 oder in der Art ?



Also auf der Verpackung finde ich nichts aber die Suche nach der Artikelnummer ergab 9-9-9-27.
Es steht auch CL9 auf der Verpackung. 

Ich bin Azubi Fachinformatiker und kenne mich was RAM anbetrifft nicht so genau aus - kannst du mir dazu was sagen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

Cucks schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute für mein Mainboard (ASUS  H81-Gamer) den neuen RAM eingebaut (Crucial Ballistix DDR3 PC3-12800).
> Drin waren schon 2x 4GB RAM von Crucial und das hat bisher auch gut funktioniert.


Ein mögliches Problem ist der H81 Chipsatz. Eigentlich unterstützt der nur einen DIMM-Riegel pro Kanal:
Intel(R) H81 Chipsatz Produktspezifikationen

Das Asus H81-Gamer war meines Wissens nach das einzige H81 Board, in das man vier RAM Riegel
stecken kann, keine Ahnung, wie Asus das realisiert hat. Damit vier Riegel nutzbar sind, müssen es
vom Aufbau her Single Rank Riegel sein, so steht es im Handbuch, sie nennen es nur Single Side.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/H81-GAMER/e9585_h81-gamer_manual_web_0720.pdf

Deine RAM Riegel sind vermutlich Double Rank, darum gibt es die Probleme. Es läuft dann auf neuen  
RAM hinaus. Sehr ärgerlich, das wäre vermutlich auch niemandem vorher aufgefallen.
Single Rank: Speicher mit Typen: DDR3, Rank: single Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dual Rank: Speicher mit Typen: DDR3, Rank: dual Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Besser wäre es, einfach zwei Riegel mit je 8GB zu besorgen, die laufen alle. Schick Deine neuen zurück.
Deine alten könnten Single Rank sein, das bekommst Du mit dem Program CPU-Z heraus.
CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cucks schrieb:


> Also auf der Verpackung finde ich nichts aber die Suche nach der Artikelnummer ergab 9-9-9-27.
> Es steht auch CL9 auf der Verpackung.


Es geht dabei um Latenzen, also die Zeit, bis eine Operation durchgeführt wird. Es gibt ziemlich viele unterschiedliche, sie werden in der Regel als Vielfaches des Taktes genannt, CL9 wären neun Takte. Das ist bei hohen Frequenzen eine andere Zeit als bei niedrigen Frequenzen. Das ist aber alles nicht Dein Problem. Wenn es Dich interessiert, findest Du z.B. hier Erklärungen der einzelnen Hauptlatenzen, es gibt dann noch Sublatenzen ...
Arbeitsspeicher – Wikipedia
...


----------



## Cucks (15. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein mögliches Problem ist der H81 Chipsatz. Eigentlich unterstützt der nur einen DIMM-Riegel pro Kanal:
> Intel(R) H81 Chipsatz Produktspezifikationen
> 
> Das Asus H81-Gamer war meines Wissens nach das einzige H81 Board, in das man vier RAM Riegel
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einfach 2 x 8GB kaufen. Auf sowas achte ich halt nicht, aber das Mainboard ist halt auch schon 4 Jahre alt  Meinst du es geht, dann die 2x8GB auf 1 und 3 zu stecken und die Singel Rank auf 2 und 4. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das möglich ist und frage deshalb den Experten  Aber man lernt täglich dazu


----------



## amdahl (15. September 2019)

Wenn das so stimmt was Rotkäppchen schreibt -und es klingt sehr einleuchtend- dann kannst du das nur machen wenn du neue DIMMs kaufst die single-ranked sind. Und ich bin mir gerade nicht so sicher ob es überhaupt DDR3 8GB DIMMs gab die single-ranked sind. Zumindest ist das vor dem Kauf nicht so einfach rauszufinden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

Cucks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einfach 2 x 8GB kaufen. Auf sowas achte ich halt nicht, aber das Mainboard ist halt auch schon 4 Jahre alt  Meinst du es geht, dann die 2x8GB auf 1 und 3 zu stecken und die Singel Rank auf 2 und 4. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das möglich ist und frage deshalb den Experten  Aber man lernt täglich dazu


Ich bin leider auch kein Experte, ich bin eher ein DAU und nur neugierig. Ich kannte das Problem aber, Du bist damit nicht der erste oder die erste. Solange Du vier Riegel mit Single Side, oder Single Rank oder wie auch immer es genannt wird bekommst, sollte es funktionieren. Aber meine Hand legen ich dafür nicht ins Feuer. Ich meinte aber, dass Du nur zwei RAM Riegel mit je 8GB einsetzen sollst. Denn zwei Riegel laufen immer. Bei vier Riegeln wird es immer ein Ratespiel. Und wenn deine beiden alten Riegel, was ich vermute, single rank sind, dann kannst Du dazu zwei weitere single rank Riegel stecken.

Darum teste bitte zuerst deine vier RAM Riegel mit dem Programm CPU-Z, das habe ich oben noch ergänzt.



amdahl schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir gerade nicht so sicher ob es  überhaupt DDR3 8GB DIMMs gab die single-ranked sind. .


Aber natürlich gibt es die, aber so gut wie gar nicht. Und wenn, dann ECC RAM, der nicht auf Desktops läuft
Speicher mit Typen: DDR3, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Rank: single Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Es bleibt genau ein einziger über, der heute verfügbar ist. Es gibt aber mehr, ich habe auch welche von Crucial
Apacer DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1333 ab €'*'29,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



amdahl schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt was Rotkäppchen schreibt


Ich hätte so gerne unrecht, aber in diesem Fall ahne ich, dass meine Vermutung stimmt



Cucks schrieb:


> Auf sowas achte ich halt nicht, aber das Mainboard ist halt auch schon 4 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Systeme mit den alten CPUs vom Schlage eines i7-4770K oder i7-4790k sind weiterhin ziemlich gut dabei.


----------

